

Tyler Cowen picks five books on Information - duck
http://fivebooks.com/interviews/tyler-cowen-on-information

======
jimbokun
What an outstanding idea. Generally, finding book recommendations is a
serendipitous process of happening upon a page where someone knowledgeable has
put together a list of books they like on a topic they happen to know
something about. Or clicking around on Amazon hoping to find something good.

I see myself going to this site often, either looking for recommendations on
topics of interest, or just looking at recent recommendations to find
something I didn't even know I was interested in.

------
astrofinch
I assume this is your website?

~~~
duck
No, not sure why you would assume that. While I thought the book
recommendations were _okay_ , the main reason I shared this is the concept of
the fivebooks site. Lots of other interesting topics on there.

